# Are shotguns "assault" weapons now?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It just keeps adding fuel to the fire. "High powered" bows and now shotguns

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/high-school-shooting-taft-california-183012601.html


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

If that teacher was armed the kid may not have ever got a shot off.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I decided against posting any opinions. Instead you get:batman:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I suppose "they" could deem any gun used in an assault, as an assault weapon.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well what I have learned from this is, lets keep allowing people to think birdshot is a useful SD load. Luckily 00 Buck wasnt used.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

If you listen closely to how the LibTards define, "Assault Weapon" as any firearm that can be fired with each pull of the trigger. The fine print in their bill wants to outlaw any such weapon without mentioning any specific caliber. That is their hook. They call it 'assault weapon' and John Q. Public, who doesn't know any better, votes to have such a dangerous weapon banned.

Then when the bill passes, even your dads .22 semi auto rifle would fall into the catagory of an assault weapon because it will fire with each pull of the trigger. Just watch, the Democrats are sneaky and people are stupid...


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Technically every weapon with a trigger fires with each pull of the trigger, except in cases of bad ammo or misfires.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw on the national news last night or Wed. night where Biden is going to go after a ban on all semi-auto guns.
ALL.
That would be 22's
9mm's
45's
some shot guns
etc. etc.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

If they get this passed, we will be down to single shot rifles, non-pump or auto shotguns and maybe a revolver.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

milesvdustin said:


> Technically every weapon with a trigger fires with each pull of the trigger, except in cases of bad ammo or misfires.


no

think about it .


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Well what I have learned from this is, lets keep allowing people to think birdshot is a useful SD load. Luckily 00 Buck wasnt used.


Well, you kind of need to hit them in the vitals first. 



> The victim, also 16, was airlifted to Kern Medical Center in Bakersfield, Calif., with a shotgun wound to the upper right chest. He's in critical but stable condition.
> 
> 
> 
> The gunman then called a second student's name in the 28-person class and fired again, but missed,


Lucky he's a terrible shot, otherwise that bird shot would have taken that first kids head off.




For those of you that don't visit the politics section look at my thread and give your thoughts about this "assault weapons" ban and what I think might render any legislation null and void.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f62/gun-control-saving-grace-141403/


----------

